# Male or Female?



## applecheeks (Nov 1, 2013)

The injured pigeon I just took in Oct 31/13 is doing well and it's wing seems to be improving. I don't know if it's male or female and would like to know as if he sticks around I'd like to get another one to keep it company. Does it matter if I have 2 males or 2 females? Also, if I end up with a male and female will they be laying eggs for sure? Obviously I'm new to all this. On a side note-When I put my hand in the cage he puffs up and makes a sound like a growl! Didn't know they growled.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

In general terms, two males MAY be aggressive towards one another and then again may not be. Two females will typically peacefully coexist, and a male and female will likely also peacefully coexist after a settling in time. Male/female combination will likely produce eggs and then babies, so you need to make some decisions and be prepared if the male/female combo comes about.

Terry


----------



## applecheeks (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok, thanks very much Terry! If I do get another companion pigeon for him I'll keep all of this in mind. I'm still considering that he may be able to go back to the wild in the spring so I wouldn't get one until I've made sure he's not well enough to fly free.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You can look for typical male behavioural traits in your pet like cooing,struting,complete 360•rotation,more agressive about his property/pen/cage etc. But pigeons are brilliant actors as sometimes they can play roles of opposite sex efficiently.

I have had both male-male and female-female pairs in my loft.
Some male-male pairs really get along very well. Their bromance was really impressive. Whereas sometimes in female-female pair one female who lays would fight the other female away from eggs.
On other occasions,hen-hen pair gell well together.
On the whole IME male-male pairs were more comfortable with eachother than female-female pairs. And no nest,no egg problems with them


----------



## applecheeks (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot brocky! Mine doesn't coo at all. Does that mean there may be something wrong? He will make a kind of growl sound if I stick my hand in the cage to change the water and flap his wings at me. That's the only noise I've heard from him/her. Perhaps I'll see more male/female performance when I put him in his bigger cage (that's almost built) as he'll have more room to prance around in there.


----------

